# Whipped body butter help



## Soapprentice (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey guys, I tried my hand at a whipped body butter for myself with 50% Shea 10- mango, 20-Co, 10- Argan and 10 -Jojoba oil. It was perfect for my skin butthere was a small issue, it melts if not refrigerated . I am from India and the temperature is a little high and it melts. I considered adding Beeswax but I am not sure about how light it would be if I add it. Could you recommend an ingredient that would help keep the butter light and yet not melt the butter. I am not opposed to synthetic ingredients.


----------



## 0115d8cf (Jul 15, 2017)

I feel you, I live in a desert and my butters tend to turn into sad mush during the summer. I do like to use wax, and I don't think it makes it denser -- it does take a little longer to work into the skin, but ymmv.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 15, 2017)

I live in a hot climate as well. When I make my body butter, I use a high ratio of butter to oil- 75% butters to 25% oils. They stay solid at room temp.


IrishLass


----------



## Soapprentice (Jul 16, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I live in a hot climate as well. When I make my body butter, I use a high ratio of butter to oil- 75% butters to 25% oils. They stay solid at room temp.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Won't the butter get greasier if we increase butters?


----------



## Soapprentice (Jul 16, 2017)

0115d8cf said:


> I feel you, I live in a desert and my butters tend to turn into sad mush during the summer. I do like to use wax, and I don't think it makes it denser -- it does take a little longer to work into the skin, but ymmv.



I should give it a try then. I want to send it to my dad who is in other state as he has same skin type and I am sure as hell it will melt on the way.:cry:


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 16, 2017)

Soapprentice said:


> Won't the butter get greasier if we increase butters?


 
This may be just me, but my body butters feel a lot less greasy to me when they have a much higher ratio of butter to oil.


IrishLass


----------



## lsg (Jul 16, 2017)

You might try using IPM or  IPP with a higher amount of butters to make them feel better on the skin.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=greasy+feel+and+body+butter


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jul 19, 2017)

Decrease the coconut oil to 15% and the combined liquid oils to 15% total.  Add an extra 10% of the mango butter.  The mango butter isn't too greasy- should still feel great on the skin.

Other option: switch the high melt Shea butter and coconut oil.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jul 19, 2017)

PuddinAndPeanuts said:


> Decrease the coconut oil to 15% and the combined liquid oils to 15% total.  Add an extra 10% of the mango butter.  The mango butter isn't too greasy- should still feel great on the skin.
> 
> Other option: switch the high melt Shea butter and coconut oil.



Will give it a try.. I love Shea butter though.. so I might not remove it totally. I might add a bit of Carnabua wax.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 19, 2017)

I too use 75% butter (mostly shea) in mine.  I also use IPM to help with the greasy factor though I don't mind it.   Mine stays firm at room temp but will melt in the heat outside.  I don't make/sell mine during the summer.


----------

